# Gute Soundkarte für Traktor DJ / BPM Studio?



## josDesign (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe mal eine Frage zu Native Instruments Audio Kontrol 1 Soundkarte. Überall schreibt man, dass sie eine sehr kleine Latenz hat, nur welchen Wert hat diese wirklich? Mich interessiert diese stark, da sie auch MIDI-Controller zugleich ist und weitere MIDI-Controller versorgen kann...

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht?
Danke im Voraus,
jos


----------



## sight011 (26. Mai 2008)

Was bringt es dir denn wenn jetzt jemadn schreibt 2 nano Sekunden! ^^

ne im ernst! Wie willst du sie denn genau in Einsatz bringen live auf der Bühne zu Hause?

Also ich hab gerade mal nach der Karte gegoogelt und da stand sehr gut geeignet für Djs!


----------



## josDesign (10. Juni 2008)

In Lokalen und Festln hauptsächlich. Aber hatte damit gerechnet das sie  noch nicht so verbreitet ist...

Danke!


----------



## chmee (10. Juni 2008)

MIDI hat ne andere Latenz.. Da spielt die Audio-Latenz an sich keine Rolle.. Da MIDI ein serielles Signal ist, vergehen zwischen 2 Befehlen ( 31250kBit/s ~ 31,25 kBaud/s ) etwa 0,25ms, bei vielen "gleichzeitig" ( das gibt es bei MIDI ja nicht ) geschehenden Dingen kann es also passieren, dass es lebendiger klingt, weil alles nicht so "On The Point" ist. 

Zur Audio-Latenz : Grundsätzlich kann man sagen, dass nur noch erfahrene Ohren Latenzen unter 20ms als Problem sehen. Im Studio ( da sind öfter mal erfahrene Ohren  ) fällt sowas auf - in der Dise, beim Auftritt wird kein Besucher den Raum verlassen, weil da eine 20ms Latenz aufgetreten ist. Im Schnitt haben "professionelle" Karten eine Latenz von etwa 3-12ms. Wobei ich behaupte, dass die 3ms nur noch in Studios mit 32 und mehr Ausspielwegen eine Rolle spielen.

mfg chmee

p.s.: Habe gerade noch einen Test woanders gefunden, dass auch die Soundkarte zum Durchreichen der MIDI-Daten Latenzen einbauen, Grunz, es war damals so einfach auf dem Atari ST. http://homerecording.de/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=98844&forum=14&post_id=927777


----------

